# Recyclage d'Imac 27"



## rasnear (28 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
suite au déces de la carte graphique (ou de la dalle d'écran?) de mon imac 27", je suis à la recherche d'une configuration hackintosh entrée/mileu de gamme qui utilise un maximum de composants de l'imac 27" (disque dur 1TO; processeur I7, mémoire RAM de 8 Gigas neuves, cartes wifi , bluetooth etc) je ne sais pas quel matériel est récupérable et sur quelle configuration partir , 
merci beaucoup de votre aide !


----------



## ValentinH (29 Juillet 2013)

Le premier problème c'est que je ne suis pas sûr que ce type de ram puisse s'adapter sur une carte mère desktop.
Le disque dur il n'y aura aucuns problème pour quasiment toutes les configs.
Pour le processeur, il faudrait que tu regardes le socket exact, un 1155 je crois bien. Il suffira que tu prennes une carte graphique en conséquence.
La carte wifi et le bluetooth je ne pense pas que ce soit rentable, puisque la plupart des nouvelles carte intègrent ces technos nativement.


----------



## nath5394 (29 Juillet 2013)

ValentinH a dit:


> Le premier problème c'est que je ne suis pas sûr que ce type de ram puisse s'adapter sur une carte mère desktop.
> Le disque dur il n'y aura aucuns problème pour quasiment toutes les configs.
> Pour le processeur, il faudrait que tu regardes le socket exact, un 1155 je crois bien. Il suffira que tu prennes une carte graphique en conséquence.
> La carte wifi et le bluetooth je ne pense pas que ce soit rentable, puisque la plupart des nouvelles carte intègrent ces technos nativement.



Je suppose que Valentin voulait parler d'acheter une carte en fonction du socket du processeur


----------



## ValentinH (29 Juillet 2013)

nath5394 a dit:


> Je suppose que Valentin voulait parler d'acheter une carte en fonction du socket du processeur



Exact je parlais d'une carte MÈRE, merci pour la correction


----------



## rasnear (29 Juillet 2013)

Merci pour ces précieuses informations le seul matériel récupérable est donc le disque dur et le processeur, pour savoir quel socket le mieux est que je le démonte ou je peux trouver sur internet avec le numero, de série du mac? (je n'ai pas réussi à trouver..)


----------



## flotow (31 Juillet 2013)

A priori ça serait ça :
http://ark.intel.com/products/65719/Intel-Core-i7-3770-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz

d'après http://browser.primatelabs.com/geek...r:"Intel Core i7-3770" frequency:3400 bits:32


----------

